# Checking In



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

My wife got the bug for a new camper after it took 2 hours to load out our pop up for a beach trip earlier this year. After 13 years of pop up camping, we sold our 2 year old Niagara in 1 day, via a pop up forum. We had already looked at the 28KRS. Perfect for our needs. With all the stuff we take to the beach, this will be nice. DW and I have lurked on this forum for the last couple of months (did not look at user profiles) and got lots of information and suggestions from others who have been down the same road. So thanks to all. I get a new truck (GMC Sierra 2500 HD with 6.6L Duramax and 6 speed allison, 2007 Classic). We have a 2000 1500 with 160000 miles on it. Set up for towing with 5.3L, 4.10 rear end and rated for 9500 lbs. the 28KRS is within the range, but there's not much of a margin. Time to upgrade the truck anyway. I have learned a wealth of information about GVWR, GCVWR, tongue weights, W/D systems and sway control. It's nice to have all the info in one place. So, we will close the deal on the TT after the first of the year. Someone mentioned the 07 28KRS had a u-shaped dinette. We did not see that in the one we went through. Anyway, thanks to all and can't wait til the spring!!
david


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE CLUB


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the "posting" side of life. Glad you decide to join us in the conversations.

We also came up from a Coleman popup. Same issue...wife and I hated the packing required with a popup.

You and your family will love your Outback. We went with the 28" simply due to the Quad Bunk House....but the 28KRS is also a very nice family friendly Outback.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!

Gary


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome David,

We upgraded from a tent trailer too. We sold it last spring it was about 10 years old but it great condition. I put it in the local paper listed it $800 dollars more that blue book and the first person who came to look at it bought it for asking price. the second person wanted too, they said that they had looked at a lot of dirty trailers worn out tent trailers and our was so much better. So it pays to keep your trailer clean and in good repair. I guess a lot of people are looking for tent trailers because of the gas prices.

Hope you find the trailer you and the family want.

Bill


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard.







Now the wait. It won't be long. Hang in there and breathe deeply.

Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Tribe!!

WOW!! New Trailer AND new Truck!!! 2007 is gonna be a great year!!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers

Willie


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome David and family








Looks like you will be busy, with the soon to be new truck and Outback!
Good luck, and ask away if you have any questions. There are some very knowledgeable folks around here


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Just got back from the beach, ourselves - somebody told us that they had real nice shower facilities there, but I'll bet they weren't as nice as our Outback's!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, dcollins!*








You are going to love that new 'Roo!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi dcollins!









Welcome to Outbackers from one "Roo" lover to another!

Dawn


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi dcollins








Welcome to the forum.

Angelo


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Picked up the new ' Roo. Missed all the bad weather and got home with no probs Pictures posted in the gallery.
david .


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations on the new addition to the family. Glad to have you on board!

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

beachbum said:


> Picked up the new ' Roo. Missed all the bad weather and got home with no probs Pictures posted in the gallery.
> david .


*YAHOO!!!! NEW ROO!!!!!!*


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard, you will love the site and the people are very helpful with heaps of useful advice.
Don't hesitate to ask questions and if something works let us all know.

Steve


----------

